# N. Sea rescue



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

Linked here,
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14806805

The boys did well to launch the FRC !! Brilliant


----------



## captain61 (Aug 14, 2009)

One very lucky lady

Stephen


----------



## JamesM (Feb 27, 2008)

One lucky lady indeed!!
Very well done to the ships crew and the good old RAF rescue boys.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

A great job all round from the ship turning round to the fast rescue boat ( fast indeed) and the helicopter crew.
Well done

Don


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Excellent news!

Jonty


----------

